# Contractor installed shower rod too low



## sunnystitch (May 31, 2008)

I just discovered that the contractor who remodeled our bathroom placed the shower rod too low. I was happy with the job they did and paid them in full, then went out to buy a shower curtain and realized that the rod is way too low. I wanted a permanent rod and he asked me if I wanted it put up, so I said,"Sure!" He attached it to the new tub surround so he had to drill holes into it to hang it. I can just shorten the curtain, the problem is when you actually take a shower, the water will problably bounce off my husbands head into the bathroom!
They just finished yesterday, should I say something? I am scared to try and remove it myself and try to patch a new surround, the rod should be mounted above it into the drywall. I have waited so long for a bathroom remodel. Any ideas?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Mention it to him. He should be able to move it up and replace a couple of tiles.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Is it a fiberglass surround or tile that the current rod is attached to?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I think you definately share in the responsibility for postitioning the rod at a height that works. 

If it were me, I think I'd offer to pay him for his time to raise the rod and patch the holes. There is no way he should know how long your shower curtain would be unless you told him ahead of time. Yes, he should have asked. If he did, this is on you. If he didn't, it is on both of you, and I'd approach it that way.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

sunnystitch said:


> I can just shorten the curtain, the problem is when you actually take a shower, *the water will probably bounce* off my husbands head into the bathroom!


Since you're not sure, maybe just have him try it before you get involved with your contractor. 
By the way, I believe a typical shower curtain is 72" tall. That would put your rod at between 75"-79" depending on ceiling height and tub depth.


----------



## sunnystitch (May 31, 2008)

Yes, it is fiberglass.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

sunnystitch said:


> Yes, it is fiberglass.


http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=104&


----------

